# A Prayer for Non Chef



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

When I returned home from work yesturday my mother phoned me that my father "non Chef"was in the hospital,

he is suffering strong stomach pains and they are running tests.

I just thought that when he returns home (and I no he will)he could read some thoughtful words from the community. He loves this site
thank you
Brad


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I hope they find out what it is soon, and that it's something easy to remedy. In the meantime, I will say a prayer for non-chef, and hope the pain is better today. 
Get well soon, non chef!!!!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Our thoughts are with you Non Chef, have you been eating some of your sons "inventions"? But in all seriousness hurry up and get better Christmas cheer is right around the corner, and good old Egg Nog is usually a good cure for what ails ya!
Happy and healthy holidays to you.

Chrose


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thoughts and prayers are certainly with non chef!

Oh, the trials he must have gone through raising Cape Chef! Let him feel better now...he deserves to!

Nancy


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Your in our prayers Non-chef. Colleen and I will lift up our thoughts and prayers for you. May you be well soon my friend.

Nicko


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Dear non chef,
I pray that all turns out well for you. May you enjoy the holidays in good health is my wish for you.
Sandy


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I read that as soon as Cape Chef posted it,so after leaving my office I passed by a small chapel down town that is dedicated to the Saints of our Church that they were doctors and they help people to cure.

I lit up a canddle for you, dear Non Chef. I know that you are not Christian but it doesn't matter.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

..I know how special dads can be... 

Try not to worry too much, CC; I'm sure he has very good doctors since Atheneaus prayed for it.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

A.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Hope you're feeling better real soon NonChef. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Dear NonChef,

I hope you get better soon. I will also add you to my prayers.


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

Get well SOON, NonChef.

(CC, you're not letting him eat hospital food, are you?)

We await your good news NonChef, and full recovery.



Seasons Blessings,


flash


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Recover quickly, Non-Chef. Hanukah/Christmas/New Years is no time to be ill!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Godspeed on your recovery... we need your gastronomic insight at the next reunion!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Dear Non Chef,


I hate to think of you in a hospital bed. Did you at least bring your own night shirt? No one looks good in hospital clothes. Unless you’re wearing the surgeon uniform but let’s not go there.

I feel somewhat obligated to share with you some on my observations on hospitals. 

First always askfor ID before you let anyone touch you. You don’t want anyone to use you as a guinea pig.

Second, always make sure the doctors and/or nurse aren’t giving you someone else medication or treatment. 

Third, never but never let them feed you an all white meal. Trust me it is not an experience you want to have.

Fourth, should you require surgery, make sure you indicate clearly on your body, what part of you and what side needs surgery. You really want to make sure the surgeon is going for the right thing.

Finally, get out of there as fast as you can!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Dear Non Chef, I am adding you to my prayer list and sending you wishes that you have a speedy recovery. God bless you, and your wonderful family!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

My prayers are with you....what a week for you CC....what an amazing community this is....what a blessing


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cape Chef, what distressing news. Having enjoyed both your father's and mother's company, it's all the more so. I'll add a Mi Shebarach to the prayers. Please tell him I wish him 120 years!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

My dear friends,
I am overwhelmed with all your well wishes for my father.

Although he is still in the Hospital it seems that he will be able to go home some time with in the next few days.

I have mentioned to my dad all the heart felt wishes you all have sent.

I have to say I love you people to take the time to pray and send wishes.

I thank you very much
Brad


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Non-Chef,

I wish the best and a speedy recovery -- being ill around the holidays is very difficult. 

Brad, I wish your father, you and your family strength, peace and faith during this time.

Warmly,

lynne


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

My prayers & best wishes for you, Non-chef!

Flash & Isa, you don't suppose hospital food is made that way deliberately - to get people out faster?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Nonchef, I've never had the pleasure of meeting you, just the pleasure of reading your posts here. Also the same with your fine son; yet another case of the fruit not falling far from the tree. Brad is truly an honorable man, and we thank you for your part in that. Your part now is to get well. My best wishes and thoughts are with you.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

For those who don't know non-chef he is one of the nicest people you could ever meet. And, one the big reasons I had such a great time at the last ChefTalk gathering, as he always keeps you laughing.

Hope you are well soon old friend!


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm home,just a lot of pain but nothing serious.It to will"pass"My tears have dried some what ,after reading your beautiful messages.Your good wishes and prayers have only proved more than ever to me the goodness in man&women.You all represent different faiths,political views,but one thing you have in common is love,respect for each others difference.You have my thanks for all you done to make us part of your wonderful world.There is not enough I can say about the love&support of my children,grandchildren and above all to my"Dearly Beloved" Peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Non-chef, it's great to see you back here. Stay strong and healthy!!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

* Glad to hear that you are home and bouncing back!

Keep feeling better!*


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Dear Non Chef,

Welcome home, just found out you were under the weather. Glad to hear you are home. :smiles: 

Off the top of my head, my best advice is to avoid corn and caraway seeds. Drink plenty of consumme and enjoy the holiday with your wonderful family!

Love to your family from mine!

m


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome back Non Chef!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome back, NonChef! Whenever you're up to talking politics, just let me know. I'm hungry for a little of your spicy discourse! :talk: :lol:

Mbrown, I bet I know someone who could make a crystal-clear, knock-out consomme. Go to it, CC!


----------

